# Who has a Hav MySpace Page



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I am thinking of putting a page up for Sully?

myspace.com/krimmyk for my page.

List your and your poochies page.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Is your Sully, Karen Ku's Smokey? He looks so very much like Smokey! What a cutie! 

I don't have 'myspace', sorry.


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

Yep! I had to make him one because I needed somewhere to store all the pictures!

http://www.myspace.com/desithehavanese

Feel free to add him!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Warning - all of my dogs have music that is set to autoplay when the page loads. (Oops! Tinky's has been deleted and needs to be replaced. Darn.)

Tinky's MySpace

Hillary's MySpace

Piaget's MySpace

Martha's MySpace


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Is your Sully, Karen Ku's Smokey? He looks so very much like Smokey! What a cutie!
> 
> I don't have 'myspace', sorry.


Yes, Sully in in show life was Karen's sweet Smokey! Upon arriving at our home, our son decided he was going to call him Sully after the Monsters Inc monster. You cannot change the kiddos mind once it is set, so it is now Sully. It fits, he is a puffy fur ball! And him and Logan can be monsters when they plot against the parents!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy's page

http://www.myspace.com/havasissygirl

My daughter has a page for her beagles and encouraged me to meet
other hav friends.

Marie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have pics of Ricky and Sammy on Facebook. I am not a fan of either of those sites, but was invited to Facebook so one thing led to another.... I just put some pics up there this morning.

Here's the link for those interested...... http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=720355054&ref=pb

I also have scrapbooking pages there, so pay no mind......


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully's new page is.....http://myspace.com/sullythehav

I will update and add pics when I have time!


----------

